
Pandavirtualization: Exploiting the Xen hypervisor - wonderous
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2017/04/pandavirtualization-exploiting-xen.html
======
wonderous
Related Qubes security bulletin: [https://www.qubes-
os.org/news/2017/04/04/qsb-29/](https://www.qubes-
os.org/news/2017/04/04/qsb-29/)

------
blendergeek
What does this sort of security vulnerability mean for the security of Qubes
OS? Also, isn't Xen often used on cloud infrastructure to keep individuals'
instances separate?

~~~
wonderous
Qubes is vulnerable to the published exploit, a patch will be issued and Qubes
4 will use HVM not PV.

